# Paphiopedilum purpuratum in situ



## cxcanh (Nov 8, 2013)

The only one flower left from this season. If I came here 3 weeks earlier, I could see a "forest" of this one.


----------



## Stone (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful healthy plant! Vietnam??


----------



## Spaph (Nov 8, 2013)

Lucky you still found one in bloom! Can only imagine the place in full bloom. As always, your pics and posts are just amazing!


----------



## cxcanh (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, I'm lucky this time because I though still a lot blooming now in the forest but when I came...just many old spike left


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting forest floor, in addition to the purpuratum.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks. Looks pretty flat where the plant is growing. Is it this way all over where you find purpuratum?


----------



## cxcanh (Nov 8, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks. Looks pretty flat where the plant is growing. Is it this way all over where you find purpuratum?



Yes, it almost like this way in whole this area (some part a bit different)


----------



## cxcanh (Nov 8, 2013)

This part a bit different.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 8, 2013)

Amazing Canh. Thanks for the tour. Looking forward to next season's photos


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 8, 2013)

Without getting too sappy, I'd like to add...

Cxcahn, I really, really, really appreciate all your posts on this forum. You post quite a few in situ photos of paph species and I, without exception, appreciate all of them. They are undoubtedly an important resource of reference and beauty for all of us.

I still can't wait to get my hands on a paph. cahnii when/if they become legal in the U.S.

Kudos to you.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you, truly fantastic!


----------



## cxcanh (Nov 9, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Without getting too sappy, I'd like to add...
> 
> Cxcahn, I really, really, really appreciate all your posts on this forum. You post quite a few in situ photos of paph species and I, without exception, appreciate all of them. They are undoubtedly an important resource of reference and beauty for all of us.
> 
> ...




Thank you and it is my pressure to share all of such beauty to everyone.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 9, 2013)

cxcanh said:


> Thank you and it is my pressure to share all of such beauty to everyone.



It's definitely appreciated. Thanks again. I can't give enough praise for all you bring to the forum and to the slipper world. Really what I'm saying is, I need you to send me a legal paph. cahnii ASAP. oke:oke: LOL


----------



## Dido (Nov 9, 2013)

If I can I need to stop by. 

We just hired some guys there, so hopefully I have to fly in and train them


----------



## cxcanh (Nov 11, 2013)

Just one photo left for flower


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 4, 2015)

It is regret that I did not took photo of all area around for this one, I'll do it this year I hope.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 4, 2015)

thank-you!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 4, 2015)

Can't wait, thanks.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 4, 2015)

We are really spoiled to see all these lovely species in habitat. Thank you!


----------



## abax (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm always thrilled by your in situ photos. Amazing that
we take such care to grow them insect free and worry about every little spot on the leaves, but in nature they
do beautifully without all the fuss. May I ask what camera you use for your photos? Your pictures always have such clarity and depth.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 5, 2015)

Super pics! What do you do to earn a paycheck? You must be self-employed to have so much free time.


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 6, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Super pics! What do you do to earn a paycheck? You must be self-employed to have so much free time.




Actually, I do not have much free time, during blooming season of each species I'll take 1-2 annual leave day to go to field to take photo only.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 6, 2015)

We thank you for the effort and dedication. It is a privilege to be able to share your experience.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2015)

cxcanh said:


> Actually, I do not have much free time, during blooming season of each species I'll take 1-2 annual leave day to go to field to take photo only.



That is very impressive and inspiring.


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 7, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> That is very impressive and inspiring.



Thank you.
I'll try to take photo of all Vietnamese's Paph species in the wild.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2015)

cxcanh said:


> Thank you.
> I'll try to take photo of all Vietnamese's Paph species in the wild.



That would be great. And it would be wonderful if you could have them published, perhaps on Jay Pfahl's site, or Steven Manza's.


----------



## Ssapha (Aug 7, 2015)

Some of my favorite pictures are of orchids in their natural habitats.
Very, very beautiful! Thank you for sharing 

Margit


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2015)

Your pictures of our favorite flowers in the wild helps our souls


----------



## Lance Birk (Aug 11, 2015)

Canh, .... are these photos of P. purpuratum taken just east of Hong Kong? Also, have you ever seen this species with white colored backsides? Love your photos and your dedication. Thanks.


----------

